# Now Brian too Joins the (Sony)Party



## mukul (Jul 27, 2017)

Sony a9 Review

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sony-a9.aspx


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 27, 2017)

I think it's a thoughtful, clear-eyed review of Sony's flagship. Canon's response to the increasing competition will be interesting to observe if it doesn't unfold too slowly.

TDP does point out that in terms of IQ only, the A9 has only a slight edge over the 1DXII.

The big question: Can Sony maintain its commitment to photography or will it get impatient with the cost of developing more lenses and accessories, and a quick, reliable, reasonably priced service infrastructure?

Many will appreciate Sony's innovations. Dumping a pile of Canon or Nikon gear to get on board Sony? We'll see.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 27, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I think it's a thoughtful, clear-eyed review of Sony's flagship. Canon's response to the increasing competition will be interesting to observe if it doesn't unfold too slowly.
> 
> *TDP does point out that in terms of IQ only, the A9 has only a slight edge over the 1DXII.
> *
> ...



And 1DX II has tremendously better ergonomics, battery life and selection of native lenses (big whites seems to disagree with EF/E adaptors and AF is not on par compared to native EF mount).


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 27, 2017)

I get the feeling that the negatives of the camera are few but they are the sort of negatives that will stop a sports/wildlife pro going full-bore into Sony: the lack of native f2.8 telephotos and the challenges of using adapted lenses being key among them.
I think the A9 will make a very good back-up camera for someone with a D5 or 1Dx model but relying on the A9 as your only sports/wildlife camera? I am not so sure. But even as a back-up would you buy into Sony lenses or use adapted CaNikon lenses? Would you spend the money on a Sony as back up or spend 1,000 less on a 5D4?


----------



## Jopa (Jul 29, 2017)

Great article.
From Brian's link: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Camera-Noise.aspx?Camera=1136&Test=11&ISO=100&CameraComp=1041&TestComp=14&ISOComp=0
I like Sony's Cyan and Yellow colors 

Nevertheless it's a quite interesting camera, it introduces new problems while trying to solve some old ones.
Too bad Brian doesn't want to test it with adapters, I think it's important for the folks looking for a backup body to their 1D/D5s without buying a hole set of new lenses.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Great article.
> From Brian's link: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Camera-Noise.aspx?Camera=1136&Test=11&ISO=100&CameraComp=1041&TestComp=14&ISOComp=0
> I like Sony's Cyan and Yellow colors
> 
> ...



My unreliable gut would have told me the 1D/D5 crowd would view AF and reliability as paramount, making a jumble of different systems rather undesirable. I would see it more for 5D/D8xx users .


----------



## Jopa (Aug 1, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Great article.
> ...



Your gut could be right  But as a weekend / backup camera it still deserves a chance! Today I noticed my 200/2 shots are mostly OOF. Ran a few FoCal tests, the AFMA went from -3 to +4 in 260 days. I find this annoying. I'm not a mirrorless or Sony fanboy (had a bunch of Sony stuff in the past though), but I would appreciate a body that I won't need to re-calibrate every month, and I hope this is true: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33154.0


----------



## sofiabovinoclaudia (Aug 9, 2017)

I am in love with the new Sony A9. World’s first _ full-frame stacked CMOS sensor, 24.2 MP [ii] resolution_


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

sofiabovinoclaudia said:


> I am in love with the new Sony A9. World’s first _ full-frame stacked CMOS sensor, 24.2 MP [ii] resolution
> _


_

So why have you singed onto a Canon forum to tell us that?_


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 10, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> sofiabovinoclaudia said:
> 
> 
> > I am in love with the new Sony A9. World’s first _ full-frame stacked CMOS sensor, 24.2 MP [ii] resolution
> ...


_

There is a suspicious number of people who signed up in the past few weeks to say they no longer care about Canon..._


----------



## ethanz (Aug 10, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > sofiabovinoclaudia said:
> ...


_

Indeed there are. Too bad we can't see the IP's of posters..._


----------

